# Another   "Ya gotta be kidding"



## GK1918 (Aug 27, 2013)

My cousin calls me over to check out a lathe. Although he's older that Tubal he has no clue.  He got this and a drill press local auction.
A South Bend 9A 4 footer with taper attachment  -  A South Bend drill press !

  SEVENTY  FIVE  BUCKS ! ! ! ! ! ! !   How come I never 3&%@$+*^ ching things !  showed him how thread I did nothing just turned it on and went
at it. Looked it up its a mid 1963.  Not a real need for four lathes but $75 & I dont care about the DP I got too many.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 27, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> My cousin calls me over to check out a lathe. Although he's older that Tubal he has no clue.  He got this and a drill press local auction.
> A South Bend 9A 4 footer with taper attachment  -  A South Bend drill press !
> 
> SEVENTY  FIVE  BUCKS ! ! ! ! ! ! !   How come I never 3&%@$+*^ ching things !  showed him how thread I did nothing just turned it on and went
> at it. Looked it up its a mid 1963.  Not a real need for four lathes but $75 & I dont care about the DP I got too many.



Needs a paint job! :lmao:

Jeez a saying about being lucky comes to mind but most assuredly inappropriate for this forum.

NICE SCORE! Congrats to him!


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 27, 2013)

Both for $75.00? !


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 27, 2013)

Aint that the truth. Well I is better that tossing it of the ship.  Betcha it was gov. auction gotta start reading the paper again.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 28, 2013)

If the lathe was in a ship,it probably has seen very little use. It doesn't look beat up and the paint isn't worn off. What a GREAT deal!!


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes George its orig. To me paint does tell a story.  Like for the top of the for /rev switch being shinny, tells me probably one owner or one operator.
that where he rest'ed his left hand (me too)  just like reading finger prints.


----------



## SE18 (Aug 29, 2013)

metal in it worth more than that. Nice. BTW, didn't know there's anyone older than tubalcain:roflmao:


----------

